# Idling bad for truck?



## Brains

Any diesel owners know if idling is bad for the engine? A buddy of mine has been hauling around my Bobcat and we've been doing some light snow removal, and while we're clearing snow, he just lets his truck sit and idle, saying it's better than to shut it off and then turn it back, plus it keeps the cab warm for when we're going again. I told him that's ridiculous and couldn't be good for his engine, but he said it's totally fine and not a problem on the engine. His truck is a 2011 F350 diesel. 

Besides wasted fuel (which isn't a issue for him as he gets free diesel from his oil patch job, so he fuels up his 110 gal transfer tank and had his stock fuel tank replaced with a 52 gallon aftermarket tank which he also tops off so he basically always has fuel (also, is it even legal to carry 162 gallons of fuel without some sort of special license/permit?)), my question is does it cause large amounts of wear on the engine? I have a new 2015 Duramax coming and for short drive way jobs I'll probably just leave my truck running too if idling is not a big deal.


----------



## SnowFakers

From what I've gathered is that if it will be for over an hour the throttle should be raised to stop cylinder wash, anything less than that and no harm. 

I let my truck idle a lot when it gets cold. Warm months not so much


----------



## Brains

OK. Should I look into having a high idle switch installed that I can quickly switch on and off when truck is idling? I also probably won't idle for anything longer than 30-45 mins.


----------



## beanz27

Brains;1888119 said:


> OK. Should I look into having a high idle switch installed that I can quickly switch on and off when truck is idling? I also probably won't idle for anything longer than 30-45 mins.


General rule I've gone by my whole life on the farm, any diesels if your sitting longer then 20 min, shut it down, otherwise let her run


----------



## hellion

Old school diesels (pre epa, low sulfur fuels, and hi boost turbos) could idle for hours with no problem. Today's high performance engines are not set up or tuned for long idling sessions. Ask the brand's tech support or the local dealership's service manager for specific user info


----------



## Mark13

The biggest problem you guys will run into with those trucks is the extended idle time will cause it to regen more often due to plugging up the exhaust filter. None of those problems would happen though if the truck is tuned and deleted. 
My 06 duramax sits and idles sometimes 8-9hrs if I'm out on the road and sleeping in it while waiting to load/unload.


----------



## Brains

OK thanks everyone. Great input. I will ask my dealer upon my trucks arrival. Should be any day now.


----------



## MK97

You need a high idle mod if you're going to be idling a lot. There's a reason why a lot of newer diesels are starting to roll out of the factory with this. 

Wet stacking is a good way to ruin your engine. Not to mention injectors don't like it either. When I was at the Ford dealer, there was a 2013 6.7 getting a new engine. Cause, it was left for long times at base idle.


----------



## SnoFarmer

"Wet stacking is a good way to ruin your engine."
Thumbs Up

This can happen to old diesels more so than the new ones.
His newer truck will or should idle up on it's own if the temps fall to low unlike the olschool diesels.

a lot of trucks come with a PTO option, even without the physical PTO you can have this function enabled.

why?? you ask?
so you can not use the cruise control as a hand throttle
setting the idle at ant rpm you choose.

Then if he has an exhaust brake turn it on as it take hp to run it, this increases the load that in turn increases the heat the engine generates.

I bet he's deleted?

or prolonged idling would clog up the dpf.


----------



## JustJeff

MK97;1888157 said:


> You need a high idle mod if you're going to be idling a lot. There's a reason why a lot of newer diesels are starting to roll out of the factory with this.
> 
> Wet stacking is a good way to ruin your engine. Not to mention injectors don't like it either. When I was at the Ford dealer, there was a 2013 6.7 getting a new engine. Cause, it was left for long times at base idle.


If it was a '13 it would have been replaced under warranty. Mine only has 23K on it, but I'd let the MoCo give me a new engine under warranty, no problem! I do idle for long periods, but I keep my engine brake turned on which is supposed allow it to idle up and cause fewer problems. I'm not a mechanic by any means, so I can't say with any authority, but thus far I haven't had any problems with mine. And I bought a 100K warranty, so if anything goes wrong prior to that I don't give a s***.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Right or wrong, diesel or gas, if the truck is working it doesn't get shut off until the job(s) are done. Guy I worked for years ago told me that and I thought it was pretty stupid so I always shut the trucks off while out shoveling...that was until the starter solenoid went bad and I was stranded in a parking lot, middle of the night no less, during a snow event. 

I think most diesels will idle up after they sit for a while.


----------



## NThill93

I always keep my Cummins idling starting a diesel is a lot harder on starters and batteries than on a gas motor. I knew a milk delivery guy who had a 7.3PSD that had 500k on it and he said it probably have more idle time than driving time.


----------



## Bill Grey

I'm no diesel mechanic but I do drive one. From what I've learned, idling for long periods is no good. You will load up egr valves and other pollution control devices. I've let mine idle before while on the beach for an hour or so and after I leave and step down on the gas, the black smoke pours out. It takes a few minutes for it to go away. Diesels always want a load on them and they need heat to run correctly. Most trucks will not go into high idle unless you've installed a mod to do so or the engine is cold. Once my Ford is warmed up, it will not go into high idle mode anymore. I would advise against it and I'm sure the dealer will as well. Find a good Gm truck forum and see what they say in there as well.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Bill Grey;1888578 said:


> Diesels always want a load on them and they need heat to run correctly. Most trucks will not go into high idle unless you've installed a mod to do so or the engine is cold. Once my Ford is warmed up, it will not go into high idle mode anymore. I would advise against it and I'm sure the dealer will as well. Find a good Gm truck forum and see what they say in there as well.


Actually Bill they do idle up on their own, right from the factory with the factory tune,nothing needs to be added.
.
They now are run by a computer with temp sensors all over the place.

You can now park your warm truck after using it.
Let idle then if it gets to cold it will idle up on it's own and it will cycles the grid heaters as needed. .
Well, at least the folks at cummins thought it was a good idea for it to idle up on it's own, when the temps fall .

egr only opens to attempt to help warm it up on cold starts.
other wise egr it is used to lower combustion temps, to lower NOX production and is closed at idel.

but my egr stopped working for some reason....

Also turn on your engine brake for a load.
It's in the book, for quicker warm ups.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

If it's below freezing I don't shut my 5.9 Cummins down until I'm done working. It high idles automatically and cycles the grid heaters as needed. Never had any fuel wash. It's been ran as long as 40 plus hours, mostly idleing.


----------



## SnowFakers

While it's snowing, don't shut it down... I try not to mess with things while work needs to be done and if it's running now don't mean it's gunna run when I come back after shutting it off.


----------



## leolkfrm

whatever it is if sitting i try to keep the idle around 1200 rpm....keeps everything flowing and warm


----------



## mercer_me

I sometimes let my Ford L9000 with a 3306 CAT idle for hours at night when I'm taking a break from plowing roads.


----------



## Citytow

we dont shut them off until they're done . they keep door keys in pocket.


----------



## Pit Crew

I`m no mechanic either, but I did stay at a Holiday in last night........ seriously though, my 2014 f250 6.2 gas has about 9100 miles,271 hours and 25 idle hours. I have no idea how it has that many idle hours on it,I try not to let it idle at all. Still shooting for better mileage. Any one know how the hours are measured? Idle hrs just in park? Idle hrs in with the total?


----------



## Emans_scapes

I know a guy with an 06 duramax that let's his truck idle weeks at a time!!!! Dumbest thing I've ever seen. Whether he's at home sleeping or sitting at the bar his truck is idling. He must not like his truck.


----------



## SnowFakers

Pit Crew;1889016 said:


> I`m no mechanic either, but I did stay at a Holiday in last night........ seriously though, my 2014 f250 6.2 gas has about 9100 miles,271 hours and 25 idle hours. I have no idea how it has that many idle hours on it,I try not to let it idle at all. Still shooting for better mileage. Any one know how the hours are measured? Idle hrs just in park? Idle hrs in with the total?


Would guess it would be time in park with ignition in on position and engine running


----------



## maxwellp

I do not shut it off until I am done and it is back inside. I see it as safety. It is my only warm dry place when I am out cleaning up sidewalks and driveways. Plus over the years I have seen more things not restart than shut down on their own. Not worth the hassle at 3am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

6.7 6 months old


----------



## beanz27

SnowFakers;1888825 said:


> While it's snowing, don't shut it down... I try not to mess with things while work needs to be done and if it's running now don't mean it's gunna run when I come back after shutting it off.


I should add to my earlier post that if it's snowing or while plowing the truck stays running, starts when I go out and only shuts down when I'm done.


----------



## MK97

Harleyjeff;1888248 said:


> If it was a '13 it would have been replaced under warranty. Mine only has 23K on it, but I'd let the MoCo give me a new engine under warranty, no problem! I do idle for long periods, but I keep my engine brake turned on which is supposed allow it to idle up and cause fewer problems. I'm not a mechanic by any means, so I can't say with any authority, but thus far I haven't had any problems with mine. And I bought a 100K warranty, so if anything goes wrong prior to that I don't give a s***.


No they wont cover it under warranty if certain parameters come up. If you don't have solid records on oil changes, and excessive idle hours, kiss your warranty good bye. Believe the standard is oil change every 200 hours under excessive idling.



SnoFarmer;1888178 said:


> "Wet stacking is a good way to ruin your engine."
> Thumbs Up
> 
> This can happen to old diesels more so than the new ones.
> His newer truck will or should idle up on it's own if the temps fall to low unlike the olschool diesels.
> 
> a lot of trucks come with a PTO option, even without the physical PTO you can have this function enabled.
> 
> why?? you ask?
> so you can not use the cruise control as a hand throttle
> setting the idle at ant rpm you choose.
> 
> Then if he has an exhaust brake turn it on as it take hp to run it, this increases the load that in turn increases the heat the engine generates.
> 
> I bet he's deleted?
> 
> or prolonged idling would clog up the dpf.


New and old diesels can suffer from wet stacking. Idle is based off of coolant temp sensors primarily and oil temps under 160*. It can't detect cylinder wash. If you base idle a truck during warmer temps, high idle wont kick.

This is off info that's now about a year old, so things may have changed on 2015's.


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ that is why I mentioned the pto, now, in the summer you can idle it up yourself, it keeps the air nice and cold and the engine temps and oil psi up, 

& auto idle up at ambient temps of 50*F and below

even on the 15's


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

I have a 2012 F-550 with a 6.7L and I have always left it idling when out clearing walks, but it was to keep the defroster going and windows cleared. Never had any trouble with it and now have about 41k on it. Just out of curiosity, how are you guys engaging your exhaust brakes? I do have central hydro with the factory pto, so I could leave the pto engaged when I get out. That bumps the idle up to about 1100 rpm.


----------



## SnoFarmer

On the cummins 6.7 I just push a button to use the EB at idle.
If it is cold enough it will cycle on and off, I believe it tries to keep the coolant at 175*F.

Then the pto (cruise control)allows you to set the throttle from 1k to to like 25hundred rpm.


I just let the gasser run and dont think much of it.
As the others have said it's a warm place out of the storm at 3am. when you've been doing sidewalks.


----------



## Gman1200hd

Hi I went to school for diesel and heavy equipment tech and we where always told it was better to leave them idle then to start and stop them plus you should always let it idle before shutting it done to bring exhaust temps down. My 04 6.0l psd f250 has 346k on her and going strong and I let it run from the time I leave my shop to the time I get back and exhaust temps are down to 350.


----------



## snowcommander

In the winter time I never shut the truck off unless, like mentioned, I know I'm not going to be using it for a half hour or so. Doesn't matter if it's gas or diesel, if I'm just doing something for 5-10 minutes it's not getting shut off. Mainly due to the fact I don't want it to be cold, and I never take the keys out of anything, so it might as well be on. Fuel is a right off, not that big of a deal.


----------



## JustJeff

SnoFarmer;1889459 said:


> On the cummins 6.7 I just push a button to use the EB at idle.
> If it is cold enough it will cycle on and off, I believe it tries to keep the coolant at 175*F.
> 
> Then the pto (cruise control)allows you to set the throttle from 1k to to like 25hundred rpm.
> 
> I just let the gasser run and dont think much of it.
> As the others have said it's a warm place out of the storm at 3am. when you've been doing sidewalks.


I've got a '13 6.7 as well. Could you explain how to manually set the idle rpm's? I turn my engine brake on, but don't know how to set the rpm's like you described with your cruise control.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Harleyjeff;1889534 said:


> I've got a '13 6.7 as well. Could you explain how to manually set the idle rpm's? I turn my engine brake on, but don't know how to set the rpm's like you described with your cruise control.


If your PTO is not enabled it will not work.it has to be enabled to use the cruise control as the set throttle for the pto.

The dealer can enable it with their unit.

If it is enabled.
Start the truck Thumbs Up
Turn on the cruise control.
Hit set.
then you use the accel to increase the rpm
and decell to decrees.

and off is off


----------



## JustJeff

Thanks. I'm going to check now to see if it's on. And I've got to have some warranty work done in the next couple of days, so if it's not on I'll have them turn it on. I appreciate your info.


----------



## Diesel Dan

According to John Deere you should raise idle to 1200rpm or shut down if sitting more than 3 minutes. I've heard that cold idling a diesel will wear it out 4 times faster than constant full load operation. Idling certainly dirties the oil.


----------



## myzx6

You guys idling without oil life monitors make sure you change your oil way before 3k miles, excessive idling in extreme temps is the definition of severe service. Actually frequent starting and stopping is also severe service by definition too, I know the oil monitor is not the be all and end all of oil condition but the algorithms used are based on engine run time and temperature which is a lot more accurate then the old 3 months-3000 miles, let's face it in 3000 miles the difference in engine run hours between different operators can be huge. I guess I'm trying to say that wethere you leave your engine idling or frequently shut it off and restart it, neither are ideal, but having a warm truck that could potentially save your life in an emergency situation is a plus. As long as you keep up on oil changes and drive hard enough to clean the excess soot/carbon (respectfully diesel/gas) then you most likely won't ever run into a problem caused by wether you shut it off or keep it idling. I am an auto tech 15 years experience, ase certified in engine performance


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ gas or diesel.
I have yet to find a oil mentoring system that is accurate.
I send samples to blackstone labs. and they say differently that the monitoring systems.


I think that plowing will heat them up enough to clean out any deposits.

I go by engine hrs on one or 6mo, and miles with use on the other.


----------



## Defcon 5

hellion;1888130 said:


> Old school diesels (pre epa, low sulfur fuels, and hi boost turbos) could idle for hours with no problem. *Today's high **performance engines *are not set up or tuned for long idling sessions. Ask the brand's tech support or the local dealership's service manager for specific user info


Todays Diesel Engines are anything But High Performance.........They are Gooberment Mandated pieces of Crap........:salute:

My real job...The company I work for went out and bought 20 New Concrete Mixers with "Cummings" engines in them.....Those POS spend more time at the Cummins dealer than they do on the road.....


----------



## myzx6

@ snofarmer I totally agree the current oil life monitors are far from exact, what I was saying is they are much more accurate then 3k miles or atleast a step in the right direction anyways. As of now it is just an algorithm based on certain parameters to monitor basic oil life left which in no way accounts for actual engine wear or contaminants or even what type of oil you use. Maybe some day the auto makers will develop a way of determining actual oil condition.


----------



## SnoFarmer

myzx6;1893809 said:


> @ snofarmer I totally agree the current oil life monitors are far from exact, what I was saying is they are much more accurate then 3k miles or atleast a step in the right direction anyways. As of now it is just an algorithm based on certain parameters to monitor basic oil life left which in no way accounts for actual engine wear or contaminants or even what type of oil you use. Maybe some day the auto makers will develop a way of determining actual oil condition.


I agree, that along with the "see dealer now" messages get the sheeple into the dealer for service. It think it was a way to generate customers for the dealers.
More than about quality of the oil.


----------



## hellion

Defcon 5;1893761 said:


> Todays Diesel Engines are anything But High Performance.........They are Gooberment Mandated pieces of Crap........:salute:
> 
> My real job...The company I work for went out and bought 20 New Concrete Mixers with "Cummings" engines in them.....Those POS spend more time at the Cummins dealer than they do on the road.....


No argument here. Totally agree with your assessment. I should have phrased it better. As in "today's high output to C.I.D. engines ". As the power goes up and the displacement goes down the durability, reliability, and longevity goes to h**l. Precisely why I recently purchased a gas pickup after 4 previous diesels. Just a shame the new concrete mixers couldn't be purchased with old school diesels.


----------



## CELandscapes

Brains;1888119 said:


> OK. Should I look into having a high idle switch installed that I can quickly switch on and off when truck is idling? I also probably won't idle for anything longer than 30-45 mins.


I have a '06 Dmax and in the settings from the steering wheel controls you can go in and turn on the high idle and set it for how you want it to run.


----------



## myzx6

Well actually its more towards resource conservation then anything, more times then not the oil monitor brings most regular drivers to 5-8k miles between oil changes multiplied by millions possibly billions of cars on the road saves a lot of a non renewable resource. That would've been drained out needlessly. agree 100% on th "see dealer now" message, when I worked for the stealerships the biggest money makers were the 15k, 30k, etc.. mileage services and that is all that message is to alert to, that the dealer needs to make some extra cash cause most of those services didn't involve anything special and if you don't have it done then you can kiss your warranty good bye, nice little catch 22. I really don't know how some people sleep at night, unlimited


----------



## myzx6

Well actually its more towards resource conservation then anything, more times then not the oil monitor brings most regular drivers to 5-8k miles between oil changes multiplied by millions possibly billions of cars on the road saves a lot of a non renewable resource. That would've been drained out needlessly. agree 100% on th "see dealer now" message, when I worked for the stealerships the biggest money makers were the 15k, 30k, etc.. mileage services and that is all that message is to alert to, that the dealer needs to make some extra cash cause most of those services didn't involve anything special and if you don't have it done then you can kiss your warranty good bye


----------



## thelettuceman

I would think that UPS has one of the largest diesel fleets in the USA if not the world. They turn their trucks off at every stop..... That would be 100 - 200 times per day. 
Do they know something that we don't?


----------



## maxwellp

thelettuceman;1894098 said:


> I would think that UPS has one of the largest diesel fleets in the USA if not the world. They turn their trucks off at every stop..... That would be 100 - 200 times per day.
> Do they know something that we don't?


I asked them why?

Answer was - saves fuel. = $

Including added other costs they come out ahead.

But they have a warm place to go if it does not start. xysport


----------



## Brains

thelettuceman;1894098 said:


> I would think that UPS has one of the largest diesel fleets in the USA if not the world. They turn their trucks off at every stop..... That would be 100 - 200 times per day.
> Do they know something that we don't?


Must get a good discount on starters.


----------



## jhenegh

Brains;1899358 said:


> Must get a good discount on starters.


Free shipping!


----------



## starspangled6.0

I see a lot of UPS Hybrid Diesel trucks around here.


Our 04 Dmax has close to 250k miles, and if we're plowing, I don't shut if off unless I'm fueling up during a storm.


----------



## Triple L

starspangled6.0;1902123 said:


> I see a lot of UPS Hybrid Diesel trucks around here.
> 
> Our 04 Dmax has close to 250k miles, and if we're plowing, I don't shut if off unless I'm fueling up during a storm.


Why would you turn a diesel off to fuel up but no other time? It's not like gas where a cigarette is gonna fire it up...


----------



## starspangled6.0

Triple L;1902127 said:


> Why would you turn a diesel off to fuel up but no other time? It's not like gas where a cigarette is gonna fire it up...


Out of habit, and because I'd rather not scare others who don't know it's safe to fuel a diesel while it's running.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

When I had my 7.3l I never shut the thing off, unless I was away from it for more than 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Jakedaawg

So, my 06 Dmax idles up on cold days on its own, is this good enough?

I also have a hard time getting the temp up over 170 on cold days, even while pulling the loaded trailer, do I need one of those radiator blocker things that goes over the grill? I undrstand there are two thermostats that have both been replaced. We can spend the months of Jan and Feb well below freezing and closer to 0 if not well below zero F.

I always let it idle while I blow with the tractor, it can be a couple hours at a time between jobs.


----------



## beanz27

Jakedaawg;1902410 said:


> So, my 06 Dmax idles up on cold days on its own, is this good enough?
> 
> I also have a hard time getting the temp up over 170 on cold days, even while pulling the loaded trailer, do I need one of those radiator blocker things that goes over the grill? I undrstand there are two thermostats that have both been replaced. We can spend the months of Jan and Feb well below freezing and closer to 0 if not well below zero F.
> 
> I always let it idle while I blow with the tractor, it can be a couple hours at a time between jobs.


I don't have a duramax, but honestly, on my diesels I had a cover on the front most of last year, took one off when it was -30. I saw no difference at all. Of course that's using the stock temp gauge.

I did drive a 03 duramax for a few years, and the owners NEVER had a cover, and never plugged that truck in. It gelled on them once a year it seemed, but other then that, they had no problems. Last time I was in that truck it had 297k on it.


----------



## Citytow

starspangled6.0;1902128 said:


> Out of habit, and because I'd rather not scare others who don't know it's safe to fuel a diesel while it's running.


they put fires out with diesel :laughing:


----------



## Mark13

Jakedaawg;1902410 said:


> So, my 06 Dmax idles up on cold days on its own, is this good enough?
> 
> I also have a hard time getting the temp up over 170 on cold days, even while pulling the loaded trailer, do I need one of those radiator blocker things that goes over the grill? I undrstand there are two thermostats that have both been replaced. We can spend the months of Jan and Feb well below freezing and closer to 0 if not well below zero F.
> 
> I always let it idle while I blow with the tractor, it can be a couple hours at a time between jobs.


My 06 will run 175-185* during the winter without a grill cover. Doesn't matter if I'm plowing, towing, or just driving around unloaded with no plow. Idling for extended periods of time it will cool down a little but nothing unusual.


----------



## jmac5058

Big old diesels did not like to turn over once warm , that may have something to do with leaving them running , now a days there's no need.Shut your truck off gas or diesel.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Or just get an LLY Duramax- they overheat on their own, no matter what the condition 


I agree with the guys who keep it running- the chances of something bad happening while you're out plowing, in my opinion, increase when you're starting\stopping something. Typically, the motor won't die on it's own, but if you kill it on your own, and then it decides not to start, you're screwed. I'd rather have it run all the time, and then mess with any issues it has back at Headquarters when the work is finished.


----------



## johnhenry1933

Actually, UPS is required to shut off every time they leave the truck. And it's not for fuel or starter reasons. Insurance riders would be crazy high if they did not (theft of truck, and, obviously all of the parcels contained within).


----------



## Doughboy12

jmac5058;1902573 said:


> Big old diesels did not like to turn over once warm , that may have something to do with leaving them running , now a days there's no need.Shut your truck off gas or diesel.


But, But, but .... its cold out, and it pisses people off at the gas station.


----------



## Brains

Doughboy12;1902662 said:


> But, But, but .... its cold out, and it pisses people off at the gas station.


Ha ha. I recently received my new 2015 Diesel. Smell of diesel exhaust has already made a few neighbors unhappy


----------



## SnowFakers

Brains;1905404 said:


> Ha ha. I recently received my new 2015 Diesel. Smell of diesel exhaust has already made a few neighbors unhappy


That's not diesel that's urea you're smelling! Haha just kidding


----------



## Mark13

A truck with a straight pipe/muffler but no cat or dpf system smells different then one with a cat, the ones with the dpf smell different yet. 

The DPF systems are bad, a 6.0 with a cat stinks too. 

I'm not saying a free flowing exhaust doesn't make a truck smell, but at least it's a smell most anyone can identify vs trying to figure out what it is and what is possibly on fire.


----------



## starspangled6.0

Mark13;1905544 said:


> A truck with a straight pipe/muffler but no cat or dpf system smells different then one with a cat, the ones with the dpf smell different yet.
> 
> The DPF systems are bad, a 6.0 with a cat stinks too.
> 
> I'm not saying a free flowing exhaust doesn't make a truck smell, but at least it's a smell most anyone can identify vs trying to figure out what it is and what is possibly on fire.


I would agree. More reasons to get the epa out of the diesel truck world !


----------



## SnowFakers

Mark13;1905544 said:


> I'm not saying a free flowing exhaust doesn't make a truck smell, but at least it's a smell most anyone can identify vs trying to figure out what it is and what is possibly on fire.


Now that's funny right there


----------



## Doc Holiday13

NBI Lawn said:


> Right or wrong, diesel or gas, if the truck is working it doesn't get shut off until the job(s) are done. Guy I worked for years ago told me that and I thought it was pretty stupid so I always shut the trucks off while out shoveling...that was until the starter solenoid went bad and I was stranded in a parking lot, middle of the night no less, during a snow event.
> 
> I think most diesels will idle up after they sit for a while.


This

Run some additive to your fuel at the next fillup after an event to clean the carbon buildup and a intake induction clean every 75K miles

I used to think it was dumb to never turn off the vehicle but starting and stopping is hard on the starter and the engine cools off quickly in sub 30 degree temps. All the cooling/heating effect creates excess air moisture content and your windows fog up.

Plus if you haven't factored using 1-2 tanks of fuel for a full day of pushing snow into your cost of operation then your prices are too low


----------



## leolkfrm

raise the idle to 1000 rpm, engine will be much happier
some are set up to do it with the cruise control


----------



## SnoFarmer

leolkfrm said:


> raise the idle to 1000 rpm, engine will be much happier
> some are set up to do it with the cruise control


Yup , you can do this and for more heat turn on the EB, just remember to turn et off.
If it's slipery ir wet.

Mine will idel up on its own if it gets to cold and run the grid heater if need be when left ideling in the cold.


----------



## Philbilly2

idle = wet stack = bad
high idle = prevents wet stack = good

Thumbs Up


----------



## ktfbgb

This also applies for the summer. If your sitting at an idle on a job site doing paperwork or whatever and running the A/C cause is 100 degrees outside, you should still kick it into high idle.


----------



## SnoFarmer

If you want to use the cruise control as a set throttle .(summer or winter)
( a diesel can be ideling at 2,500 rpm or any speed where a load is not present.)

You need to have the PTO enabeled ,to use the cruise control as a set throttle when parked.some come with it enabled.
If you have a G56 you will need to find a loose ground located by the clutch peddle and ground it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

No PTO, turn cruise on, click set and it idles up to 1,000.

+ will raise it up to 1500.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes said:


> No PTO, turn cruise on, click set and it idles up to 1,000.
> 
> + will raise it up to 1500.


Yes, but if the PTO wasn't enabled the cruise control wount work as a set throttel unless it is.
Reguardless if you have a PTO unit physically installed. .

If you had a star~scan or go went to the dealer you couLd see this.
Actually of you have a decent scan tool / code reader you can see the PTO on the list , it will show on or off
When you use the cruise control in park.

This is the set throttel for the PTO as they no longer in stall a cable control / throttel for the pto


----------



## leolkfrm

i understand there are modifications that can be doe to make it work?


----------



## SnoFarmer

To get what to work.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The dealer or EFI live can enabel the PTO option ie useing the cruise at a set throttel
If you'rs didn't come enabeled.

Of you have the G56 as I mentioned you will have to find a ground and ground it.
And then you may need to have the PTO enabeled so the cruise will work as a set throttel when in park.

Thumbs Up


This will even work on a2wd


----------

